# BACK BI'S, CHEST N TRI'S??



## BullyBoy (Jul 12, 2006)

What is best to do back and bi's, chest and tri's or the other way round ie back and tri's chest and bi's.

I do back and bi's and so on at the moment. Because my bi's are tightening from doing back anyway i feel i might aswell give em a bit more after back and when i come to doing chest my bi's are hurting from training back and not my tri's so i can give my all on chest

i realise my back and chest are being maxxed out but are my arms suffering because of this? i do sometimes do a little arms after legs if i can still stand up and havnt thrown up!!!

*SOON 2 B THE HULKS DADDY*


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

IMO all pushing together and all pulling together. It reduces overlap.

You shouldn't have to do much at all for bis or tris (if anything), assuming you're doing compounds correctly.


----------



## BullyBoy (Jul 12, 2006)

big said:


> IMO all pushing together and all pulling together. It reduces overlap.
> 
> You shouldn't have to do much at all for bis or tris (if anything), assuming you're doing compounds correctly.


when ive done chest my tri's are in rag order anyway so i tend to give em a bit more. My thinking was if i trained bi's after chest they'd be hammered when i do back cos i train back on tuesday after chest on mondaY.

Would i be better off doing a bit of arms after legs?

and while im here please no pi$$ taking what does imo mean?

*SOON 2 B THE HULKS DADDY*


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

IMO = in my opinion.

Are you progressing by doing what you're doing currently?


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

push/pull/legs - best split there is imo....

triceps with chest and shoulders

biceps with back

gives them full week to recover....

think about it too - if you never trained biceps and triceps but you added (over a period of time) 50kg on to your bent over row and your bench press - you can guarrantee that they'd be bigger...

its very easy (imo) to over train your arms...


----------

